# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Boston

## Womandolin

This has most likey been done, but just to get an idea... Who's in the Boston area? What are your favorite genres? Anyone been to the Green Briar in Brighton?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Hey, there's a reason they're called *Man*dolins! Cool name.  :Cool: 

I'm sure we have some Boston folks here someplace.

Here are some Boston threads. They may be a little out of date.

----------


## jfbrown42

I live in Norwood, off of Rte 128 outside of Boston. Never been to the Green Briar. I'm mostly into acoustic rock these days.

----------


## cberrius

I'm wherever the place right after "just starting out" is. I play a little Irish and would like to play some blues and rock, and maybe some classical. I've been to the Irish session on Mondays at the Greenbriar a couple of times, and there's at least one mandolin player there, plus a guy with a tenor banjo. The slow session at 7 is massive, with a couple dozen fiddles and another dozen flutes and whistles, plus a drum section off to the side--so a little acoustically challenging. The fast session at 9 is smaller and a lot faster. Both seem to assume knowledge of bunches of tunes, which is not quite where I'm at yet.

----------


## Man of Wax

Ahoy. I haven't checked out Green Briar, maybe because there are several good options for listening and jamming north of the river that are just easier to get to. I haven't participated in the jams yet (need to build a bit more skill and confidence), but there are jams at Sandy's Music and The Cantab on Monday and Tuesday, respectively. Cantab has a bluegrass show on Tuesdays. There's also a tight bluegrass and western swing act at the Burren in Davis on Saturdays. The Burren also has Celtic music pretty often, but I'm not sure of dates.

I'm mostly into bluegrass myself. I also like playing old-time and swing music. Someday I might try jazz and klezmer.

----------


## JeffD

At various times I have had relatives and friends up there and my gosh - there are a lot of musicians in Boston. I was overwhelmend. Tons of jams and places to play and folks to play with. I am jealous. Considered moving there many years ago.

Love your loves BTW - coffee and pickin, they do seem to go together.

----------


## John McGann

The Cantab Lounge in scenic Central Square (Mass ave. Cambridge) not only has a featured band on Tuesdays from 10-11, but from 8-9 open stage, 9-10 warmup band, 11-1 open stage, and downstairs there are several jam sessions/picking parties going on, from 9 pm until closing. It's a great scene!

The Green Briar has hosted the Comhaltas session led by the venerable Larry Reynolds for many years, and if you like Irish trad it's a great place to visit. Being Boston, you can usually find a session any night of the week between the many pubs- I don't go to them now, but in the past there have been many memorable sessions at the Burren (Davis Sq. Somerville) and O'Leary's (Brookline).

----------


## Womandolin

> At various times I have had relatives and friends up there and my gosh - there are a lot of musicians in Boston. I was overwhelmend. Tons of jams and places to play and folks to play with. I am jealous. Considered moving there many years ago.
> 
> Love your loves BTW - coffee and pickin, they do seem to go together.


My loves were almost beer and mando but after one beer I can't play a single note. Oh well. Maybe it's for the best   :Wink:

----------


## Womandolin

> The Cantab Lounge in scenic Central Square (Mass ave. Cambridge) not only has a featured band on Tuesdays from 10-11, but from 8-9 open stage, 9-10 warmup band, 11-1 open stage, and downstairs there are several jam sessions/picking parties going on, from 9 pm until closing. It's a great scene!
> 
> The Green Briar has hosted the Comhaltas session led by the venerable Larry Reynolds for many years, and if you like Irish trad it's a great place to visit. Being Boston, you can usually find a session any night of the week between the many pubs- I don't go to them now, but in the past there have been many memorable sessions at the Burren (Davis Sq. Somerville) and O'Leary's (Brookline).



I love the Green Briar and it's really close to me but it seems there are a lot of great places in Somerville and Cambridge. It's a bit of a pain getting over there but I will have to go check it out. I've been to the Burren but not for any sessions. I can't wait until I'm a little more confident in my playing so I can get into a regular schedule of playing with other people.

----------


## Womandolin

> Hey, there's a reason they're called *Man*dolins! Cool name.




I really wanted my username to be MandoLynne because my middle name is Lynne and and mandolynne is my email address. But, the name was already taken. There's another MandoLynne out there  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> My loves were almost beer and mando but after one beer I can't play a single note. Oh well. Maybe it's for the best


Perhaps beer, mandolin and the Red Sox judging by your photo!

 :Smile: 

Is there any kind of jam scene over at Berklee?

----------


## Womandolin

> Perhaps beer, mandolin and the Red Sox judging by your photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any kind of jam scene over at Berklee?


Probably... but I'm not even comfortable playing at pubs yet, nevermind with a bunch people good enough to study music in school. My mandolin teacher teaches at Berklee I think.

----------


## mandopete

> Probably... but I'm not even comfortable playing at pubs yet, nevermind with a bunch people good enough to study music in school.



...well you could always tell them them that you're into bluegrass!

 :Smile:

----------


## Man of Wax

> My mandolin teacher teaches at Berklee I think.


Who is it, out of curiosity? August Watters? (I met Watters at Joe Val; I don't know of any other mando people at Berklee, apart from the illustrious Mr. McGann above.) I'd be interested to know your impression since I'm thinking of starting lessons with someone in the fall.

----------


## Womandolin

> Who is it, out of curiosity? August Watters? (I met Watters at Joe Val; I don't know of any other mando people at Berklee, apart from the illustrious Mr. McGann above.) I'd be interested to know your impression since I'm thinking of starting lessons with someone in the fall.


Yup it's August. I just did a google search for teachers in the area and found him that way.

----------


## Man of Wax

I'm reviving this thread because registration for the Cape Cod Mandolin camp (http://nemandolins.com/Camp-reg.html) has just opened. Anyone been there before? Care to share experiences?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Any of you Bostonians ever hook up with Richie Brown, mando player for the Reunion Bluegrass Band? He's from Cambridge, great player and a nicer guy. They played at Johnny D's Uptown Lounge in Somerville on St. Patrick's Day and have something coming up at Cantab.

----------


## Man of Wax

This might also interest the Boston crowd: Sam Bush workshop and concert at Fitchburg State a week from tomorrow.

----------


## Matt Bowe

Cape Cod Mandolin Camp is absolutely worth the weekend you'll spend in Sandwich (Be warned... they have a police department - the Sandwich Police) on Cape Cod Bay playing your mandolin or whatever instrument you happen to bring up to the cottage with lots of nice folks like Butch Baldessari, Matt Flinner, Carlo Aonzo or this year's guest Don Stiernberg. 
And the sand shakes right out.
Oh, and the food is good. 
No. The food is great.

----------


## solarbean

> Who is it, out of curiosity? August Watters?


I met that guy a few years ago. He was selling a Gibson M6. The M6 is an interesting little instrument that Gibson made for a few years then discontinued. It is a 6-string guitar made from an A-style mandolin body. It was a lovely little instrument. 

I am a guitar player of many years and wanted a different sound - the M6 seemed like an easy way to get the different sound without learning new fingerings. So there I was at August's house trying desperately to convince myself to buy this M6 from him, and he was desperately trying to convince me that I should really just man-up and buy a mandolin.

I wound up getting a Mando a year later. Thanks August!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Gowell

Another endorsement of Ritchie Brown.  He was one of the presenters/performers/teachers at MCN this past weekend.  A very nice guy and a penetratingly incisive bluegrass mandolinist.

----------


## Penn

So here's a thought - what about a Boston Mando session for those of us who just aren't that good yet?? I've been playing about 6 months, got my first real mando this past week (Ratliff RA-5) and would love to bump up my playing in a session - but I'd be a painful, pathetic waste of space in most jam circles. So what about a <1 year group in Boston, or something like that? I'm loving playing Irish/old time right now, maybe BG a little later....

The idea of "someday I'll...." seems like not much of an action plan and will only lead to regrets that we all didn't do it sooner. 

So what about working some fundamentals (scales, hand position, whatever??), and maybe a 3 song max, that type of thing??

----------


## evanreilly

*As an ex-resident of The People's Republic of Cambridge, I'd let youse all know there was a Boston-area mandolin list for a while: Bo-Mando.  Maybe someone of you yankees can track it down now.
P.S. - it is snowing here today! Do I miss that white stuff?  Nahhhhhh....*

----------


## tallmike

> So here's a thought - what about a Boston Mando session for those of us who just aren't that good yet??


I'd definitely fall into this category and would be down for a meetup. I'm way too intimidated to even think about joining a tried-and-true jam session but something where we're at the same level, not taking ourselves too seriously, would be a great first step.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Bomando seems to be on hiatus...I believe I got an email from them within the past 6 months, so someone must be the keeper of the flame...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Hey, there's a reason they're called *Man*dolins! Cool name...


I invoke WM's handle when travelling a lot, and it drives my wife crazy: whenever we walk by a store with music instruments in the window, I'll put on the breaks and yell to her, _"Whoa! Mandolins!!!"_

----------


## Penn

Does anyone else have any thoughts on a Boston newbie mando jam?? so far, two of us are interested, myself and TallMike. Are there any others who have read and thought, yeah me too, but just not posted? 

Maybe we can get something going here.

----------


## mando_dan

> Does anyone else have any thoughts on a Boston newbie mando jam?? so far, two of us are interested, myself and TallMike. Are there any others who have read and thought, yeah me too, but just not posted? 
> 
> Maybe we can get something going here.


I'd like to be in too.  I've been playing for over a year, but am scared to death of jams were everyone seems to be improvising at 100mph.  I'm on the North Shore but would happily volunteer my apartment from to time.  This would be great!

----------


## Womandolin

I would love to have some beginners to jam with.. but I think my definition of beginner may be different from other people's. Either way it would be nice to become comfortable playing with people in my general skill range who are interested in the same instrument. None of my friends really care about my playing and it's hard to find someone to listen, nevermind someone to play with.. sounds like a great idea.

----------


## Penn

So we've got a possible 4 person total, I think that's enough to get started. Next, what songs make sense? 

some ideas:
Will the circle be unbroken
Sally Goodin
Arkansas Traveler
Calliope House

So songs, time and place would be next. post your thoughts :Grin:

----------


## Womandolin

> So we've got a possible 4 person total, I think that's enough to get started. Next, what songs make sense? 
> 
> some ideas:
> Will the circle be unbroken
> Sally Goodin
> Arkansas Traveler
> Calliope House
> 
> So songs, time and place would be next. post your thoughts


I only know a few, but I can work on those. I also like Red Haired Boy, but I'm not sure of how my version compares to others. I play a lot of irish fiddle tunes. (Fisher's anyone? hehe). Harvest Home, The Rights of Man.. etc. 

Weekends any time or weeknights after 7 are good for me. I have an apartment in Brighton with a good sized living room if no one else wants to host. I also have 2 cats and three roommates. They can all clear out of need be though. Let me know what you think.

----------


## Womandolin

Oh, and I forgot to mention... I only know about 3 chords and don't ever play any. So.. perhaps I will learn something from you guys. Hmm.. I just tried to use the blush face to show my embarassment but it looks a bit too suggestive. lol.

----------


## tallmike

Any thoughts on getting one experienced (and patient) jammer to walk us through what we might expect, jam etiquette, etc...?  Seems less likely that we'd be spinning our wheels the first time we meet if there's someone who's "directing" things along. Maybe also some input on tunes we'd hear frequently in various sessions so we have a pool of tunes to pull from (3 or 4 per session).

My schedule's pretty open and I've got transportation, so I'll show up wherever is decided upon!

----------


## Womandolin

> Any thoughts on getting one experienced (and patient) jammer to walk us through what we might expect, jam etiquette, etc...?  Seems less likely that we'd be spinning our wheels the first time we meet if there's someone who's "directing" things along. Maybe also some input on tunes we'd hear frequently in various sessions so we have a pool of tunes to pull from (3 or 4 per session).
> 
> My schedule's pretty open and I've got transportation, so I'll show up wherever is decided upon!


Oh I was thinking about that.. getting someone who's a little more experienced. Sounds good. Also, are you guys mainly into BG or what? I'm sure I said this 100 times but my main interest is Irish traditional stuff, but I'm open to learn different things as well. Could our 'professional' be from an irish music background? I may have some ideas there, but I don't know too many people in the bluegrass world.

----------


## journeybear

> Any thoughts on getting one experienced (and patient) jammer to walk us through what we might expect, jam etiquette, etc...?


This is a pretty well-known bit of advice. Such niceties abound on the interweb. This particular version is from The Conecticut Bluegrass Music Association. http://www.ctbluegrass.org/jamrules.htm 

Copy - print - frame - take to heart - keep in mind  :Mandosmiley: 

Remember - common courtesy goes a long way in these situations.


The Ten Commandments of Jamming
                                      (with a few apologies to the Old Testament) 

I      Thou shalt not come to the jam to impresseth others with thine own talent for this is an abomination. The music shall be the star around which all musicians rotateth and not viceth-verseth! Attempts to make thine own star shine, shall surely lead thee into darkness! 

II     Thou shalt not forsake the beat. Thou shalt not speed up nor slow down accidentally when playing a tune for this shall be considered an abomination. 

III    Thou shalt arrange thyself in a small circle so that thou mayest see and mayest hear all the other musicians. Thou shalt listen with thine ears to the songs and shall attempt to play in one accord with the group. Also, thou shalt lift up thine eyes to look about thee, lest there be some visual sign that someone endeavoureth to render unto thee. 

IV     Thou shalt play softly when someone lifteth his voice in song, when the guitar taketh a break, and when thou knowest not what thou art doing. 

V      Thou shalt play in tune! Tune thine instrument well and tune it often with thine electric tuner lest the sound that emanateth from thine instrument be unclean! 

VI     Thou shalt commence and cease playing each tune as one, so that the noise you make be a joyful noise and is not an abomination. Whensoever a musician sticketh forth his foot, as though he were afflicted with a cramp in the fatted calf, thou must complete the rest of that verse and then cease. Thou shalt stick out thine own foot or else lift up thy voice, crying, "This is it!" or "Last time!" if thou hast been the one to begin the song and it hath been played sufficient times over. If the one who beginneth a tune, endeth it not by one of these signs, then the music goeth on in repetitious fashion until the listeners shall say, "Hark, it all soundeth the same!" 

VII     Thou shalt concentrate and shalt not confound the music by mixing up the "A" part with the "B" part. Most songs, but not all, proceedeth by the ancient law: "AABB". But, if thou sinneth in this regard or make any mistake that is unclean, thou mayest atone not by stopping, nay, but by reentering the song at the proper place and playing on. Thy fellow musicians will support thee in this regard. 

VIII    Thou shalt be ever mindful of the key that the banjo is tuned in, and shall play many tunes in that key, for the banjo is but a lowly instrument and must needfully be retuned every time there is a key change. 

IX     Thou shalt speak gentle words of encouragement to those nourished on the milk of bluegrass music, but not the meat, lest a harsh word turn one again to the darkness that is pop music. 

X      Thou shalt not, by thyself, commence noodling off on a tune that the other musicians knoweth not, unless asked or unless thou art teaching that tune for this is an abomination, and the other musicians shall not hold thee blameless, and shall strike thee from their computer lists, yea, unto the third and fourth generation.    

- Author Unknown



Some tips in plain English (from one of Peter Wernick's most excellent music books)

    More Etiquette Stuff...

  * Some key participants may have main influence over the choice of songs and who gets to do what. Be respectful of the situation. Fit in as invited. 


  * Instrumentalists, be mindful of when others want to solo or do featured backup. Give them space and take turns being featured. Don't compete! 

  * Regarding tuning: Wait your turn. If someone is tuning, avoid any playing, or perhaps (if you're sure your instrument is in tune) offer notes matching the open strings of the other person's instrument. 

  * In more advanced jams, often the "classic" arrangement of a particular number is followed, including choice of key, which instrument solos when, harmony parts, etc. However, if the classic version is in a key that doesn't work well for the lead singer, the singer calls the key and the others adapt. 

  * If you don't fit into one jam, look for another or start another, or just stay and listen. (Note if there are already enough of your instrument in the group, or if the speed or difficulty of the material is out of your league.) In some situations it's OK to play quietly in an "outer circle", not trying to be heard in the inner circle. 

  Pay attention and learn from experience!

----------


## journeybear

And there's also this, sent to me by a  swing/jazz bass-playing friend. Much is tongue-in-cheek; much is applicable to all music genres.

1. Everyone should play the same piece. 

2. Observe the repeat signs only if what you just played was interesting. 

3. If you play a wrong note, glare at one of the other players. 

4. The right note, at the wrong time, is a wrong note. (And vice-versa.) 

5. A wrong note, played timidly, is a wrong note. 

6. A wrong note, played with authority, is simply your interpretation of the phrase. 

7. If everyone gets lost except you, follow the ones who are lost. 

8. Strive always to play the maximum notes per second. This will intimidate the weaker players and gain you the admiration of the ignorant. 

9. Markings for slurs, dynamics, and accidentals should be completely ignored. They are only there to make the score look more complicated. 

10. If a passage is difficult, slow down. If it is easy, speed up. Everything will even itself out in the end. 

11. You have achieved a true interpretation when, in the end, you have not played one note of the original piece. 

12. When everyone else stops playing, you should stop also. Do not play any notes you may have left over.

  *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *

Just a few comments:

3. [If you play a wrong note, glare at one of the other players.] Absolutely!

4. [The right note, at the wrong time, is a wrong note. (And vice-versa.)] Not sure which vice is being versa'd. After all, the wrong note at the right time is a right note. It's jazz, after all.

5. [A wrong note, played timidly, is a wrong note.] Even a right one - it will sound like a mistake, even though it isn't.

6. [A wrong note, played with authority, is simply your interpretation of the phrase.] That's right - YOU know better than anyone else what the composer wanted there.

7. [If everyone gets lost except you, follow the ones who are lost.] This is an actual good piece of advice. The lost ones probably don't know they are lost, but since they are playing together, you have to join them Playing the right note at that time would be wrong.

12. [When everyone else stops playing, you should stop also. Do not play any notes you may have left over.] That's right. Save them for the next number, you may find room for them there.


Oh, and: 

11. [You have achieved a true interpretation when, in the end, you have not played one note of the original piece.] This is my favorite! Somewhere in my collection of collaborations between Benny Goodman and Charlie Christian there is a wonderful version of "Tea For Two," in which they play the opening measure ("Picture you upon my knee") as written, and then take off, and never do get back to the melody. They don't even get to the third chord. I guess they REALLY knew how the song went.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul F

I don't think I saw these other area jams mentioned:  Sunday nights at the Skellig in Waltham, for old time music (anywhere from 8 to 22 folks show up, very relaxed), and Boston Front Porch, sponsored by the Boston Bluegrass Union, approximately monthly, in a home in Brookline.

----------


## Mandobar

acoustic outfitters in stratham, nh- not far from newberryport is going to start a beginners jam 


New! Beginner Acoustic Jam Sessions
with Ellen Carlson.

Calling all Beginners! Ellen Carlson, fiddle teacher here at the shop will lead a jam just for new players, once a month on Thursday nights. Tunes will cover numerous styles including bluegrass, blues, country, fiddle tunes and more. A CD of tunes will be available for participants who want to work on songs in advance.
Suggested Donation of $5 per player.

Spring Dates: April 23, May 21 and June 25

----------


## solarbean

The Boston Bluegrass Union - already mentioned - also hosts a jam on Wednesday evening in Groton.

I have been going to this weekly for a month or so and am really enjoying it. They have good fresh beer on tap and there is no cover charge. Last week there was a slower jam and a faster jam. about 15-20 folks total.

I play a mandola and consequently I am most comfortable in the keys of G and C. This represents about 60% of the tunes.  For the rest, I may just set and listen.

I typically keep my face down when playing so as not to be called on for a break  :Cool: 

I'll be there this evening - if anyone wants to join, send me a pm.

----------


## Penn

Hey I'd like to thank everybody for their contributions on how to best pull off a jam- much appreciated. I love the idea of going Irish and old time - that's my absolute favorite type of stuff. But I'm open to BG as well, I just don't think I can do anything but listen at this point. 

My place is probably the same size as most folks closets, the Brighton idea after7p sounds great from Womandolin. what if we brought a trick to help us be better players, and we all agreed on three tracks? Is that enough to get started here? Here is a stab in the dark for a jam plan:

1. We all come to agreement on three tunes (I think Red Haired Boy is probably the best suggestion so far) 

2. since we're all new to this, we set up a time a few weeks to a month in advance to get to know some of these songs.


 And I LOVE the idea of grabbing a pro Irish player.....we could all chip in to pay them for their time, something like that. That would be fantastic, IMHO.

----------


## Womandolin

> Hey I'd like to thank everybody for their contributions on how to best pull off a jam- much appreciated. I love the idea of going Irish and old time - that's my absolute favorite type of stuff. But I'm open to BG as well, I just don't think I can do anything but listen at this point. 
> 
> My place is probably the same size as most folks closets, the Brighton idea after7p sounds great from Womandolin. what if we brought a trick to help us be better players, and we all agreed on three tracks? Is that enough to get started here? Here is a stab in the dark for a jam plan:
> 
> 1. We all come to agreement on three tunes (I think Red Haired Boy is probably the best suggestion so far) 
> 
> 2. since we're all new to this, we set up a time a few weeks to a month in advance to get to know some of these songs.
> 
> 
>  And I LOVE the idea of grabbing a pro Irish player.....we could all chip in to pay them for their time, something like that. That would be fantastic, IMHO.



Let me talk to my teacher & he may have some suggestions for people to contact. I wouldn't mind pitching in to pay them for their time. I'm glad you are into the irish stuff because I would really like to get some tips from someone who is experienced in that genre. Perhaps we should start discussing this via email? My address is MandoLynne@gmail.com . Let's start an email group and set this up. If anyone else is interested, feel free to let us know.

----------


## tallmike

those all sound like great ideas to me! i'm at mgustafson@gmail.com.

...actually, I went ahead and created a google group for us at http://groups.google.com/group/boston-mandojam. Post your email address here (or send it via PM) if you'd like me to add you.  ...or I think you can just join the group from the link above.   :Smile:

----------


## heavythumb

Concord is just outside of Boston.

Jam in Concord, MA

Description:
Bluegrass Jam

Date: April 19 & May 17, 2009

Time: 1:30pm to 4:30pm

Location: In the Community Room (first floor), Newbury Commons, In the Deaconess Community Center, located next to Emerson Hospital, Concord Massachusetts

Directions: Turn off Route 2 to approach Emerson Hospital. After the Emerson Hospital entrance, take the first left turn on to Deaconess Road. Ignore opportunity to turn right (for Rivercrest). Go straight and park head in on the right. Entrance is at the end of the dead end road and on your right.) Community Room is on the first floor of Newbury Commons.

Or you can MapQuest Deaconess Road in Concord, MA 01742.

The venue is a private, independent living complex with retired residents owning their condominiums. We will be jamming in the Community Room in the Newbury Commons (first floor). Their will be lots of chairs with arms; if you need an armless chair, please bring your own.

Newbury Commons will provide light refreshments. You may bring any refreshments you like provide it is nonalcoholic.

There are clean rest rooms available.

Unfortunately this is for pickers only; it is not intended to be an event for spectators.

Call George if you have any questions  508-429-5504

YMMV

----------


## Marc Berman

Hi All,

 Just some ideas for you.
 Our local org. the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Assoc. hosts a "slow jam" twice a month. 
 We get an email letting us know what the evening tune will be. We have access to a site were we can download an MP3 example so we are familiar with it when we get together.
 There is an experienced musician who leads it. Since it is usually a bluegrass tune he first goes over the chords with us (We try to sick to standard keys).
Once everyone is comfortable with the chords we play the tune at a pace that everyone can work with. Anyone who wants to can take a solo or they can just play rhythm. 
 It was decided at the last jam that we would start repeating certain tunes each session. This way we could start increasing the pace as we become more comfortable with each tune. 
 The full speed jam follows ours so usually some of the experience players come early to help out.
 Since you folks are leaning towards Irish and Oldtime you won't be doing the solo thing but it's a good idea to switch between the melody and chords so you can improve both. My weakness is chords - I play a lot on my own so I tend to work on my melody's. When I go to the jam I play mostly chords.

----------


## cberrius

This sounds great, including the mix of music. I'd be game to contribute for a pro's time, but I think we could also just try it and see how it goes.

I'm cstrauber@gmail.com, and I'll see you over at the Google group!

----------


## instrumentality

Hello all,

Just saw this thread and although I appear to be a tiny bit late to the game, I would also be interested in a Boston beginner's jam (I'm in Cambridge). Although, feel free to tell me that I'm way too much of a beginner and should wait a bit before joining you. I'm a lifelong musician, and a fiddler for the past 3+ years, but am literally just starting the mandolin (in fact, Womandolin kindly pointed me toward the Music Emporium just this week, so when I say "just starting," I really mean it).

I've been to the Green Briar session twice, and was a bit...intimidated. So there you go.

Anyway, my musical interests are mostly Irish tunes and New England contra dance fare (throw in some french-canadian and old time for good measure)...would love to be added to that Google group and stay in the loop. I'm out of town a lot, so maybe by the time I can join you I'll know how to play a few tunes. :-)

----------


## tallmike

> ...would love to be added to that Google group and stay in the loop. I'm out of town a lot, so maybe by the time I can join you I'll know how to play a few tunes. :-)


awesome!  just go to http://groups.google.com/group/boston-mandojam and sign up to join the group! we've already agreed upon a place, time, and first tunes, so hopefully it'll work for you.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Hey - I just wanted to let you Boston and eastern MA residents know that the Cajun/bluegrass/country band I play with down here every winter is an offshoot of a band based up there - Magnolia Cajun Band - and if you should see they're playing near you check them out! Not only are they good, and fun, and very danceable, and nice folks, you can tell their lead singer/guitarist you know me from here and ask her to tell you stories about me. I'm sure she's got a few ...  :Redface:  ...  :Grin:  ...  :Whistling: 

No MC without me, though. "Mandolin in a Cajun band? What are you, nuts?"  :Disbelief:   :Wink:

----------


## Neil Gladd

Hey Womandolin, I once performed at a Women's Music Festival in Boston (Women composers, not performers), and announced that I was playing a Persondolin!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

back in my younger wandering around days I spent a few years living and playing music in Boston. 

I had a great time up there except once in my ignorant youth I stupidly challanged someone to a fight over a pool game dispute and the entire pub (I was in a tightly knit Irish neighborhood) unloaded on me! I think even the bar maid hit me! LOL!  :Grin: 

But I wasn't playing mandolin guitar I was playing guitar and singing and we used to busk in the Boston Commons, the subway (Blueline mostly) and once even in the Combat Zone until we were run off!

BIG folk music scene when I was there. My favorite place was the Rathskeller's (or RatsCeller depending on which floor you were on LOL!)   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Gowell

Glad to see a weekly beginner's jam starting.  I was in that position two years ago and now I'm going out to ten a month.  Check back on the Boston-Area's group site [as well as this thread] from time to time to see new developments - I've proposed a summer picnic picking party - all suggestions welcome.

----------


## Womandolin

Tonight is our first Boston Beginners Mandojam meeting.. In case anyone wants to come last minute. Let me know  :Smile:

----------


## solarbean

I'm way out in Littleton and have kids, so it's a bit of a challenge to get into Allston, but believe me... I wish I could have attended. 

Fill us in. How did it go? How many folks showed up? Was it fun? Productive?

----------


## instrumentality

> I'm way out in Littleton and have kids, so it's a bit of a challenge to get into Allston, but believe me... I wish I could have attended. 
> 
> Fill us in. How did it go? How many folks showed up? Was it fun? Productive?


It was great! I only got to go for a little while, as I had to get home to prep for a work thing, but there were...what...six of us? We had a lot of fun trying to make Fisher's Hornpipe, Rights of Man, and Red Haired Boy sound good. Or at least, sound like we were all playing the same thing at the same time...and I think we pretty much accomplished that. We don't have a next date/location planned yet, but I think we picked new tunes to work on, and there's a google group (mentioned earlier in this thread I believe?) so feel free to join it if you'd like to - then at least you'll know when we're meeting.

----------


## D.E.Williams

I'm going to have to drive up from Rhode Island for one of these jams sometime.  I just have to get my mandolin built first!  I figured no sense in buying one to learn on when I can build one easily enough...

 :Smile:

----------


## jfbrown42

> I'm reviving this thread because registration for the Cape Cod Mandolin camp (http://nemandolins.com/Camp-reg.html) has just opened. Anyone been there before? Care to share experiences?


Yes, I was at CCMC last year and the year before too. I love it. It caters to all skill levels and all musical styles (you can count on bluegrass, klezmer, celtic, classical, choro, swing/jazz/blues).

The location is great (Cape Cod after all the tourists leave). The food is great. The cabins are very nice. The price is a bargain for what you get. I can't recommend it highly enough.

Search on "CCMC" on these forums and you'll see more of my comments on it.

----------


## jfbrown42

I signed up for the google group and I'm up for a beginners jam. I'm definitely a beginner on the mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Man of Wax

Just signed up for the google group. Looking forward to the jam.

Thanks for your take on CCMC, jfbrown42. I already signed up for it! Thankfully, I have a place to stay on the Cape, so I can shave a little off the price tag. I'm sure it's worth it either way though. And yes, wonderful to be on the Cape off-season. The best times to be there are pre-Memorial Day in May and early October.

edit: By the way, did anyone check out Rhonda Vincent at Johnny D's yesterday? She has one hell of a guitarist. That guy has Tony Rice flowing through his veins.

----------


## Taylor and Tenor

U Mass Boston has mandolin lessons and jam sessions happening all day on June 13th - check it out.  I heard it advertised on WUMB  91.9 FM

----------


## Man of Wax

Pardon the thread necromancy.

Bostonians, Canterbridgians, Somervillains, etc.: for anyone who is not aware, The Punch Brothers (Thile's current band), are playing at the Somerville Theater on October 17. I just bought three tickets, and it looks like there are perhaps a dozen left. Just a heads up so you have no excuse to miss the most accomplished avant chamber grass super group out there.

----------


## ELSOL102

RE:  SLOW JAM and knowing how to JAM:   I haven't playing that long and don't get to practice enough but I went to Grey Fox and I took the slow jam...and it really helped me to jam to songs I don't know....the slow jam I originally took was for guitar...the BASIC THEORY WAS...reviewing the I, IV and V of every key, and the minor VI, and in bluegrass that is going to be mostly what is played.  So if you know the key, you can anticipate the chords to songs you may not know.  I jammed with my mandolin a lot at Grey Fox till 4am with a group of folks and there was a bass, some guitars, mandolins and fiddles and it was a blast.  I was able to follow along playing the 4 finger chord chops to about 98% of the songs.  Last year I was only playing the two finger chords...so I was quite pleased to have been able to play the four finger chops....bluegrass is easier to jam a long with because of the simplicity of the songs.  At the slow jam we went over the simple theory of the I, IV, V, and minor VI, then we played along...and got used to playing without always knowing the song.  This is a great skill to develop and it is far easier for bluegrass and it works for any simple songs that are the basic chords for jamming.  I have not yet played any lead...I was asked if I wanted to and I declined...maybe I will be able to do that next year!  This works if you have someone who is leading the song...I started out on the edge of the group jamming along and then moved in closer when I sensed that I could do it and I was welcome.

----------


## CES

Congrats on your good time...you're right, too.  A little theory goes a long way in most settings...

----------

